# Which tyre shine?...



## nibnob21 (Apr 5, 2012)

I know this subject has been covered to death so apologies in advance.

I've been using Autoglym Tyre Dressing and it gives the wet look that I like, but it sprays everywhere which is pretty wasteful, and it likes to splatter on the bodywork.

I've been reading many threads about the various tyre shine products that are available on the market but I thought I'd post up what I'd like from a tyre shine and hopefully you can point me in the direction of a product that fits the bill.

I like the glossy look.
I obviously don't want splatter.
I'm not bothered about how you have to apply it (spray/brush/wipe etc.)
Nothing too expensive (~£5 per 500ml), I'm not a hardcore detailer.
I'd like something that's relatively long lasting.

How do people rate UK Valet High Profile against my list above? 5l for less than £25 seems good.

And I've also read that Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black is good but as a spray, how is it for splatter?

Cheers.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I use mainly Orchard Autocare Glitz, Zaino Z16 and the old favourite i keep going back to is meguiars tyre gel for a glossy shine. 

I love DJ Tyromania for a durable matte look.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Meguiars Endurance Gel, not mega glossy but shouldn't sling


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

MEH4N said:


> I use mainly Orchard Autocare Glitz, Zaino Z16 and the old favourite i keep going back to is meguiars tyre gel for a glossy shine.
> 
> I love DJ Tyromania for a durable matte look.


Mehan how do you find the Glitz tyre dressing comparing to Zaino Z16 and Meguiars tyre gel for the gloss wet look.


----------



## nibnob21 (Apr 5, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> I use mainly Orchard Autocare Glitz, Zaino Z16 and the old favourite i keep going back to is meguiars tyre gel for a glossy shine.
> 
> I love DJ Tyromania for a durable matte look.


Thanks for the suggestiong but a bit much for my liking, and I prefer the glossy wet finish to a matte look.



Christian6984 said:


> Meguiars Endurance Gel, not mega glossy but shouldn't sling


I see a lot of people use this, but is it really worth a tenner for less than 500ml? Seems pricey when products like Autoglym tyre dressing and Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black are half the price.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Megs bottle seems to last forever as you use so little.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

megs tyre gel last ages more than tw or ag tyre products and looks much better on the tyres!!

the bottle will also last twice as long!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My favourite at the minute is Gyeon Tire but thats dearer again so probably not of interest. It really is good though. 

You'll find some products work slightly differently with different tyres and it's really important to have a clean and dry tyre prior to application. Hadn't appreciated that before joining this site so might be of help to you.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nibnob21 said:


> Thanks for the suggestiong but a bit much for my liking, and I prefer the glossy wet finish to a matte look.
> 
> I see a lot of people use this, but is it really worth a tenner for less than 500ml? Seems pricey when products like Autoglym tyre dressing and Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black are half the price.


I do find myself going for Meg's hot shine this time of year as it's really glossy but doesn't last, another long lasting product is Gtechniq T1 but it's more of a satin finish, can't comment on the other 2.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi There.

I use Auto Smart High Style, for 5 Litres, you cannot go wrong. Exactly the same product as the Turtle wax stuff, only half the price.

I contacted my local Auto Smart rep, they came to my house & I brought 5 litres, used the turtle wax bottle that I had, has lasted a long time, much much cheaper.

If you are careful with application, you will not get any sling off.

4/5 sprays on a sponge will look fine. Per tyre that is.

Hope this helps.

Find you`re nearest Auto Smart rep, I`m sure he will come to you`re house. Result, job done.

Regards.

Dave S.

Why not contact you`re local car dealer, see what they use.


----------



## nibnob21 (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheers for all the comments so far. Seems Megs Endurance is as popular as I thought it was.

Still interested in how the UK Valet High Profile performs.

Hazbobsnr, I've read in a few places that the Autosmart Highstyle stuff can sling quite easily and that it's quite tacky so it's easy to get a load of crud stuck to it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

nibnob21 said:


> I've been using Autoglym Tyre Dressing and it gives the wet look that I like, but it sprays everywhere which is pretty wasteful, and it likes to splatter on the bodywork.


Careful how you spray it, spray, leave for about an hour, buff off with an old MF.

No waste, no sling.

Works for me.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

nibnob21 said:


> Cheers for all the comments so far. Seems Megs Endurance is as popular as I thought it was.
> 
> Still interested in how the UK Valet High Profile performs.
> 
> Hazbobsnr, I've read in a few places that the Autosmart Highstyle stuff can sling quite easily and that it's quite tacky so it's easy to get a load of crud stuck to it.


I suppose you need to be careful how much you put on, the more applied, the more sling you will get, I do mine 2 to 3 times a month, I need to get out more, but I enjoy it, never get any sling, as I am just refreshing the look.

Mind you , my car only goes out, probably twice a month, so no great build up of dirt.

Regards.

Dave S.

Try & buy by the 5 litre, always cheaper.

What ever you decide on. They are nearly all the same.

I normally go round the tyre once, then again, to remove any excess.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes i agree the ag yre spray dose give good results but can also spoil with overspray. Posspoblytry with brush.
Megsendurance gel is very good for wet look, nd bottle dose last ages, bit sticky when appyingthough i have tried atoothbrush to give even coverage in tyre sidewall patterns which worked well.this has been a favourate of mine for some time.
Megs hot shine spray is very quick but i did not like the smellit is qite parafin like and when washing wheels run off is very oily
Last week i bought a bottle of astonish tyre shine from home bargins £1 but is crap
Today i have used an old tin of tesco tyre shine which is basicaly silicon spray and looking at the car in the rakn it seems to be ok? Also sprayed the wheel arch inners!
Been thinking of buyig the ag trade rubber plus as hs other uses as well as a brush on tyre finish, it says can be used to gloss finish areas like door jamsan engine bays without polishing, but would like to know if it will produce runoff streaks at door sills?


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

gtimitch said:


> Yes i agree the ag yre spray dose give good results but can also spoil with overspray. Posspoblytry with brush.
> Megsendurance gel is very good for wet look, nd bottle dose last ages, bit sticky when appyingthough i have tried atoothbrush to give even coverage in tyre sidewall patterns which worked well.this has been a favourate of mine for some time.
> Megs hot shine spray is very quick but i did not like the smellit is qite parafin like and when washing wheels run off is very oily
> Last week i bought a bottle of astonish tyre shine from home bargins £1 but is crap
> ...


Guy`s. run off streaks, tyre sling, try not to put to much on, then this will not happen.

I used to apply with a brush, from a basin, I had sling off all up the side of my car/ van.

Now I spray on to a sponge & rub round the tyre, job done, no sling at all.

Regards.

Dave S.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I use the AG Instant Tyre Dressing and don't have any problems with overspray. I use a sponge to apply the dressing to the tyre, spray one or two squirts directly on the sponge then apply to the tyre. I also make sure that the tyre is clean before applying the dressing. Tyres look good for about 2 -3 weeks even with some rain. :thumb:


----------



## nibnob21 (Apr 5, 2012)

When I used AG tyre dressing I'd just spray it on and leave it. All I'd do was wipe the arches and alloys if they got any of the spray on them.

Maybe I've been over applying it then. Perhaps I'd be better off using a sponge or brush for whatever product I buy next.

Seems to me like the art is more in the application rather than the product.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've started buying the 60p Car wash sponges from ASDA, cut into 4 they make great tyre shine applicators.... :thumb:


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

nibnob21 said:


> When I used AG tyre dressing I'd just spray it on and leave it. All I'd do was wipe the arches and alloys if they got any of the spray on them.
> 
> Maybe I've been over applying it then. Perhaps I'd be better off using a sponge or brush for whatever product I buy next.
> 
> Seems to me like the art is more in the application rather than the product.


As they say, less is more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

neilb62 said:


> I've started buying the 60p Car wash sponges from ASDA, cut into 4 they make great tyre shine applicators.... :thumb:


Any sponge will do.

A sponge is a sponge.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

60p / 4 = 15p each.... Cheapo sponge...... :wave:


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Top stuff this,i buy it in 5 litres and lasts ages.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121336570158?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Highstyle of beaver car gloss for me. Both very good, beavercar lasts longer in the wet i find.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Any sponge will do.
> 
> A sponge is a sponge.


Have to disagree. Many will start to fall apart after just a tyre or two.

The raised text on the rubber wall can produce little pieces of foam to come off and leave a nasty mess after the dressing has been applied.

If you can find a sponge that works well for you, I would say a little extra is worth paying for.:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Orchard Autocares Glitz, just shades it over Gtechniq T1 for me, both look good but Glitz dries almost straight away and has lasted longer on my tyres.
Mike


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 12, 2006)

As a follow up to my cheap tesco tyre shine spray, it is lasting well giving a nice clean shine as apposed to wet gloss effect.
Washed the car tonight and tyres cleaned effortless ly and no oily run off when rincing.
Dried quickly also.
Will be interested to see how long it lasts.


----------



## davethefish (May 21, 2011)

got the auto glym tyre dressing,(doesn't last) 
and the megs endurance, (lots of sling, and doesn't last well in the wet.)
Gtechniq T1 is miles better than anything else i've ever used. 

they all lose the glossy 'wet look' after a few hundred miles in the rain, but T1 still has a good sheen and stays a nice dark black colour.

you can buy lots of tyre dressings much cheaper, but not any much better.:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I prefer the runnier tyre shines, such as Poorboy's Bold N' Bright, 3M Tyre Restorer, SV Pneu etc. Spray on a applicator or a wide brush, spread it around, and it'll get into all areas, and a light wipe with a cloths after 5 minutes will leave you with no sling. I sold my Megs gel, too much work and had to be wiped thoroughly down to avoid sling. Looks good though, and quite durable.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Chi (May 6, 2014)

Has someone tried the sponge that is used to make shoes shiny? I just had that idea and I think it's a though sponge


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

3M tyre shine, cheap, looks good, lasts just enough


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Chi said:


> Has someone tried the sponge that is used to make shoes shiny? I just had that idea and I think it's a though sponge


Yep, it's what I use all the time, makes it so much easier and no black finger nails either!


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 12, 2006)

Unfortunately my cheep tesco tyre shine has worn off on todays local journey shopping. It was torrential rain i must admit, but tyres back to boring black browngreyish


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Glimmer man tyre shine gives a nice natural look and no sling at all worth a try


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Am liking the juicy details very cherry, give a very high shine and is water based so no high silicone,although it last wise just stroke a week however may be based as ive 19" with a lower profile tyre so heat may be the issue on durability rather than weathering, best ive used and favour has to be blackfire eclipse tyre gel it really is one of the best comparing to megs.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm currently using kleers tyre dressing and find it awesome. Took me ages to find some stuff that doesn't mark the car after application etc. 

I also use a sponge applicator to apply so spray onto the sponge then wipe onto the tyre etc


----------

